# Angelschein in Österreich??



## Jan74 (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

ich werde im Frühjahr ein paar Tage zum angeln nach Tirol fahren. Ich war da Früher ziemlich oft und damals benötigte man in Österreich keinen stattlichen Angelschein. Ist dies immer noch so?? Weil ein Freund von mir, der "noch" keinen Schein hat mal ein bisserl reinschnuppern will.

Gruß

Jan;+


----------



## Barben Fischer (26. Dezember 2003)

nun ich glaube es hat hier leute die können dir helfen ich kann dir nur folgendes sagen:
Ich war letzten sommer dort im tirol, und man brauche nur einen schein zu lösen also eine erlaubnis nur war die zimlich teuer! da hab ichs dan sein lassen das war mir dan zu viel ich weis auch nich mehr wie viel genau!


----------



## rob (26. Dezember 2003)

hallo jan!!!
du kannst bei uns eine gastkarte erwerben,auch wenn du keinen gültigen ausländischen angelschein besitzt.das gilt für all unsere gäste.
mit dieser bist du berechtigt 4-6wochen im jahr,je nach bundesland,an einem revier eine lizenz zuerwerben.diese gastkarte kostet einige euros und dann halt noch die revierlizenz.du bekommst eigentlich immer beide lizenzen bei der kartenausgabe deines wassers.
viel spass in österreich wünsch ich dir!!!
lg rob#h


----------



## Jan74 (26. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort.

Spaß werden wir so oder so haben denk ich. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## sebastian (26. Dezember 2003)

Eins muss ich schon sagen auf div. Seen in Östzerreich die den Hotel herren gehören usw. da kann man schon so  angeln aber da musst du einfach vorher fragen !! Normalerweise kannst dir eine Gastkarte kaufen wennst die deutsche Karte hast glaub ich !?
(wie von Rob abgeschrieben ^^ )


----------



## gismowolf (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Um allen Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten habe ich hier einen link angeführt,(den ich dann wegen nicht funzen wieder entfernte)wo die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen für die Ausübung der Sportfischerei in Österreich für alle Bundesländer
nachzulesen sind.Ich hoffe,daß der link überall funzt.
@rob!
Eine Bitte an Dich als Mod!
Kannst Du einen link vielleicht im Österreichforum als Nebenforum so wie den Vorstellungsthread installieren(?),damit
er für weitere Interessenten immer abrufbereit ist?!
Ich stelle halt hier links zu den Landesfischereigesetzen der einzelnen Bundesländer rein!
Wien :
http://www.fischerei.or.at/index_new.html
Niederösterreich :
http://www.noe-lfv.at/
Oberösterreich : bei Unterweisungen geht`s weiter
http://www.lfvooe.at/
Salzburg : 
http://www.fischereiverband.at//ez/
Steiermark : 
http://www.fischereiverband-steiermark.at/
Sehr informativer link !!!
Dachverband österreichischer Fischereivereine:
http://www.fischerei-dachverband.at/

Wenn ich noch einige finde,geb ich`s hier rein!


----------



## rob (27. Dezember 2003)

hey wolfgang!!!klar das werde ich machen.
eine liste für österreich und vielleicht schreibt mir ein schweizer wichtige links zusammen.
der erste link ist etwas unübersichtlich..
p.s.na heute zu kalt zum fischen oder?
lg #h


Wie bekommt man eine Fischergastkarte

Fischergastkarten können für den Zeitraum von 30 Tagen ausgestellt werden. Sie sind auf Antrag vom Fischereirevierverband dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten auszustellen. Der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte trägt die Personalien des Gastes ein und folgt die Fischergastkarte aus. Die Fischergastkarte darf nur an Personen ausgefolgt werden, die die fischereifachliche Eignung glaubhaft gemacht haben.
http://www.noel.gv.at/service/BH/Leistungen/Fischerei.htm#Wie2


> Die Fischergastkarte darf nur an Personen ausgefolgt werden, die die fischereifachliche Eignung glaubhaft gemacht haben.


 stimmt so auch nicht ganz,da mein freund aus deutschland bei uns am irrsee mit gastkarte fischt ohne eine prüfung zuhause abgelegt zuhaben.genau wie meine amerikanischen freunde.werde mich dazu noch genau telefonisch erkundigen!!!!


----------



## gismowolf (27. Dezember 2003)

@rob!
Der Föhn ist auch in meinem Kopf noch nicht zu spüren!
Ich hoffe,es wird doch noch wärmer.
Das mit der link - Sammlung zu den Landesfischereiverbänden wird uns doch irgendwann einmal gelingen!Änderung oben ok?


----------



## rob (27. Dezember 2003)

passt....das werden wir in kürze haben
hoff der föhn kommt bald......jetzt ist sogar mir zukalt.brrrrrrr


----------



## sebastian (27. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann was feines in Österreich empfehlen wir warn schon 2mal dort. Dort gibts Hotels und Arpartments oder so also ohne essen dafür mit Küche. Da hat der Hotelherr einen See im Wald einen ziemlich schönen und der hat im Keller eine zuchstation wo der 1000de  Forellen züchtet. Die hat er uns gezeigt. Manche verkauft er manche kommen in den Teich neben dem Haus nur für die Küche und manche in den See.
Der See im Wald ist zu Fuß recht gut zu erreichen also so 10 min. durch den Wald, Achtung vor den Kühen !! Der See ist halbvoll mit Seerosen. Es sind lauter kleine Karpfen drinnen die wie die Dummen beissen !! so groß  wie größere Rotaugen dann sind Forellen drinnen also Regenbogenforellen richtig gut zum essen und 15kg Saiblinge angeblich !
Da fängt man 50 Karpfen am Tag und hin und wieder beisst auch eine Forelle an, und die kann man sich dann im Restaurant zubereiten lassen.
Vor allem für kleinere Kinder find ich das dort sich voll schön weil man sehr viel fängt und auch ein paar schöne Forellen.
Aber auch mir hats Spaß gemacht ^_^ Ach ja das Örtchen heisst Flatnitz oder so ähnlicht ?!


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Dezember 2003)

a du a do - den wichtigstn link hobts wieda vergessn - in kärnten kann man auch ganz fein angeln..

http://www.kaerntner-fischerei.at/


gute reviere gibts am ossiacher see (meine ehemaligen 1,2,4,5,36)

http://kaernten.anglerinfo.at/html/fe_ossi_karte_ost.html

..oder hier

http://fischerwahn.bilderwahn.net/index_ber_moosburg.php

@sebastian - in welchen bundesland ist fladnitz? (da kenn ich nur eines und das ist in kärnten)


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2003)

Es gibt keine einzige Seite im Netz, wo alle deutschsprachigen Fischereigesetze vorhanden sind. Das war für mich Grund genug, mich mal auf die Suche zu machen. Und - ich habe jetzt ALLE, wirklich alle Gesetze von Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz zusammen. Ich muss noch etwas feintunen, in der ersten Januarwoche 2004 werden diese wohl online sein.


----------



## gismowolf (28. Dezember 2003)

@Fischerwahn!
Kannst Du mir noch einmalverzeihen?
Im letzten von mir in diesem Beitrag angeführten link für den 
Dachverband der österreichischen Fischereivereine sind auf der Seite,die mit dem Button "Gesetze"zu öffnen ist,alle Fischereigesetze jener österreichischen Bundesländer angeführt,
die derzeit im www verlinkt sind!Und da ist "Kärnten" auf meinem pc dabei.Ich hatte mir nur noch keine Zeit,genommen,das Ganze 
irgendwie zu ordnen und extra anzuführen wie die vorherigen!Rob hat gepostet,daß er sich dessen annehmen wird.Ja , dann noch ein großes Danke für Deine links!
Vielleicht findet noch jemand solche links,herein damit!
@angeltreff!
Super!


----------



## rob (28. Dezember 2003)

danke angeltreff!!!ich werde auch noch suchen und dann einen index zusammen stellen.
lg rob


----------



## angeltreff (28. Dezember 2003)

@ rob

Du brauchst nicht mehr suchen. 

Ich habe alle, mehr demnächst.


----------



## fischerwahn (28. Dezember 2003)

@gismowolf türlich verzeih ich dir 

die antworten auf unsere fragen werden wohl hier gelöst... das sollte man sich einmal durchlesen, ist recht.... umfangreich

http://www.fischerei.or.at/file/newsdownload/Fischen_in_Oesterreich.doc


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2003)

Servus Fischerwahn!
Dein letzter link ist Spitze!Da ist alles nachzulesen,was für die Fischerei in den einzelnen Bundesländern erforderlich ist.
Eine Frage stellt sich aber trotzdem noch :
Wird eine mit Lichtbild von der Behörde ausgestellte Fischerkarte
in einem anderen Bundesland als Fischerkarte anerkannt,oder
muß jemand,der so eine Fischerkarte besitzt und in einem anderen Bundesland im Urlaub fischen möchte,trotzdem eine
Gastfischerkarte in diesem Bundesland erwerben?
Vielleicht könntest Du oder jemand,der diesbezügliche Infos hat,
diese Frage hier klar beantworten!?
Besten Dank im Voraus für Deine(bzw. Eure)Hilfe!


----------



## rob (29. Dezember 2003)

so jungs ich ruf jetzt dort mal an!!
bis gleich#h


----------



## rob (29. Dezember 2003)

sooooo daaaaa!!!
ich habe gerade mit dem niederösterreichischen landesverband
telefoniert.
ausländer müssen eine karte aus ihrem land vorzeigen,damit sie berechtigt sind eine gastkarte zuerwerben.in welche bundesland sie dann fischen ist egal.
wir österreicher können nur in dem bundesland lizenzen erwerben in dem wir die landeskarte haben.
d.h.wenn du wolfgang zu mir willst müsstes du die niederösterreichische karte lösen und umgekehrt:r
diskriminierung der eigenen leute,wenigstens dürfen unsere gäste..das is schon was
ich werde mir jetzt gleich die oberösterreichische bestellen...erstens will ich euch oberösterreicher endlich am wasser kennen lernen undm am irrsee will ich ja auch im sommer zum fischen.
hoff das hat jetzt diem letzten unklarheiten beseitigt.
lg rob


----------



## sebastian (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Fischerwahn

Ich glaub Flattnitz is eh in Kärntn !
Hobs gestan oba vagessn ^^ sehr geehrter Herr gscherrt Schreiber ^_^


----------



## fischerwahn (29. Dezember 2003)

ok - hab jetzt eimal mit den kärntnern verhandelt - die sagen wiederum

ich kann in kärnten mit meiner niederösterreichischen blauen die "Gastkarte" für 4 oder 1 Woche(n) erwerben - wenn du z.B in Kärnten Urlaub machst (campen, what ever..) und fischen gehen willst - die zählt dann wie eine blaue

alles was man nicht bekommt ist eine Jahreslizenz ~  (eh klor..)

..doch gibt es genügen (massen) fischereimöglichkeiten wo man sich den ganzen zauber ersparen kann.. privat halt

@sebastian - des is fein - dann ist es kaum 10 km von mir weg ~ NIX wie hin da gibts an teich in meiner nähe den ich noch nicht befischt habe - konns jo nit gebn sowos


----------



## gismowolf (29. Dezember 2003)

rob + Fischerwahn !
Danke für Eure Bemühungen!
Man kann nur hoffen,daß es Leute in den Landesfischereiverbänden gibt,die sich baldigst dafür einsetzen,daß Gäste aus einem anderen österr. Bundesland in Bezug auf die Sportfischerei zumindest den Gästen aus dem benachbarten Europäischen Ausland gleichgestellt werden!
Ich persönlich habe es aber schon erlebt,daß die OÖFK auch in anderen Bundesländern anerkannt wurde.
Ich glabe aber,daß wir hier am Board dahinter bleiben sollten,
daß es vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit eine für alle Beteiligten einheitliche und nicht allzu teure Lösung geben kann.
Wenn jemand das hier liest und vielleicht irgendwie Kontakt mit 
Leuten hat,die in Richtung einer zumindest österreichischen Vereinheitlichung der Regelung etwas zu sagen haben,dann ersucht solche Leute um Ihre Gute Tat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mir ist vollkommen klar,daß das irgendwie schwierig ist,da ja die 
Fischerei "Landessache"ist,aber in Zeiten einer "EU"kann das doch nicht mehr so schwer sein!


----------



## gismowolf (3. Januar 2004)

@Fischerwahn!
Habe jetzt Zeit gehabt und Deinen link bezüglich gesetzlicher Bestimmungen in den einzelnen Bundesländern zurückverfolgt
und fand die Seite vom VÖAFV,wo von diesem sehr aktiven Verein
schon auf hoher politischer Ebene eine einheitliche Regelung für ganz Österreich vorangetrieben wird! - http://www.fischerei.or.at/index_new.html
Ich find das ganz,ganz fantastisch!
Hoffentlich wird`s auch bald was.


----------



## fischerwahn (4. Januar 2004)

well es gibt immer einige artikel dazu in der vereinszeitschrift - sollte sich diesbezüglich etwas tun, geb ich euch gleich die infos weiter..

bis dahin müssen wir wohl immer noch die lücken im §jungel suchen


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2004)

sehr fein julian und wolfgang!!!
werde jetzt mal alles zusammen schreiben und einen eigenen link und infobeitrag abgetrennt erstellen!
super da geht was)))))
servus an alle#h


----------

